# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Vendo segun demanda QUINUA, KIWICHA Y CAÑIHUA POP

## jjlauluy

Estimados
Tengo a disposicion para produccion, QUINUA, KIWICHA Y CAÑIHUA POP, tanto con azucar como sin azucar, la cantidad que sea necesario, informes, precios y cantidades al correo jjlauluy@gmail.com o al 994393479 
Saludos  
Jorge LauTemas similares: ANPEZA GROUP SAC - VENTA DE GRANOS ANDINOS : QUINUA (blanca, roja y negra) , CHIA , KIWICHA, CAÑIHUA SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY S.A.C. - SERVICIO DE POPEADO DE QUINUA ROJA, CAÑIHUA Y KIWICHA A BUEN PRECIO!!! Compro quinua blanca, kiwicha y cañihua Vendo Quinua , Chia , Kiwicha , etc ANPEZA GROUP SAC - VENTA DE GRANOS ANDINOS : QUINUA (blanca, roja y negra) , CHIA , KIWICHA, CAÑIHUA

----------

